# Atlanta Bully's



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Are there any atlanta bully owners.....? i feel so alone no parks no peopl to meet up with and share stories.....LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ohhh man, there are TONS of bully owners up in your neck of the woods. Ya'll hold the BIGGEST annual bully bash. Bully Boy Joe is from ATL


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Ohhh man, there are TONS of bully owners up in your neck of the woods. Ya'll hold the BIGGEST annual bully bash. Bully Boy Joe is from ATL


 i know about bully boy but i didnt know about the bully bash i guess ill have to get with him and see when they host it


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh yeah that is all that is here.. Are you going to the Peach State show? We have a judge for the sanctioned part of the Bully Contest. You can register your dog and recieve posts toward championing out. NEVER KNOW


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

black_caesar72 said:


> Oh yeah that is all that is here.. Are you going to the Peach State show? We have a judge for the sanctioned part of the Bully Contest. You can register your dog and recieve posts toward championing out. NEVER KNOW


Im like really new to the actual world of the APBT,AST,and Bully world so as far as the shows go ive never been to one i dont know alot of deep details about the bloodlines so im usin the Pit as my neverending handbook(lol)....but i would like to go when is it and i think i would wanna have somebody i know with me (sending a friend request)


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I never heard of the peach state show? I wouldn't mind going either just give me a date.

Oh and shows are but so fun when your alone. I know from experience, althought the annual bully palooza was pretty decent. Me and Ms. Shana(sorry) walked by each other without even knowing it a couple times lol.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok cool.....I should enjoy it either way....are there any clubs down here like where people meet up at a park cook out and chill


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea they are a couple of bully cookouts ill let you know when some of them go on.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

next palooza I'll jump out there and say hey!


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> next palooza I'll jump out there and say hey!


Cool it would be nice to meet you(put the name with a face) lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that show was sooo huge, they turned down a lot of dogs. I didn't bring the dogs last year, but depending on how they mature over the next few months, I might enter the pups... possibly Indigo.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

so its comin up soon.....?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Wish I could go too...ATL is one of my old Stompin grounds...:>


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> I never heard of the peach state show? I wouldn't mind going either just give me a date.
> 
> Oh and shows are but so fun when your alone. I know from experience, althought the annual bully palooza was pretty decent. Me and Ms. Shana(sorry) walked by each other without even knowing it a couple times lol.


----------

